# Losing the enthusiasm



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Our Bessacarr E460 is approaching its 2nd birthday, and have to admit I'm beginnnibg to lose a little faith

Several issues (teething problems) were sorted in the 1st year, but some others have left a bitter taste

1.
Since taking delivery, the habitation door has not closed properly, and has required slamming; after 3 visits by Hartal, it is now worse than ever, the door stands proud of the frame, and the hinges are rubbing against the frame
I'm advised by the dealer that Hartal have authorised a new frame, but that they cannot give a delivery date to the dealership

This could have been dealt with last year when the dealer took loads of photos to submit to Swift and Hartal

2.
When it rains, water pools on the roof, and runs down the habitation door, causing water to pour into the van when trhe door is opened
(maybe water ingerss is responsible for the frame distortion?)
Dealer looked at it last year and recommended a seal behind the Fiamma awning (at my expense)
Did this earlier this year, and found on holiday that rain still poured into the van when the door was open during, or just after rain
(I have been motorhoming long enough now to get the van level)
Now I'm told it is a design issue, and nothing can be done - in other words I have to live with it

3.
Other issues such as fridge not working, unresolved radio faults, sagging cushions, cold draughts and a few minor issues, I expect to be sorted on the habitation service, but items 1 and 2 are just not staisfactory
I emailed a list to the dealer, and copied in Swift, but at 2 years old it seems that I my issues are no longer important
They are to me though, and I don't like the response or lack of response I am getting

Surely it is not reasonable to expect water to run down the inside of the door and into the entry - I'm talking of copious amounts here, not just a dribble

I have receommended and defended Bessacarr products in the past, but it seems I'm being told that I have to live with the water issue; and be patient, and wait for Hartal to send a door frame through when they are good and ready

We are now thinking of giving up motorhoming as we have enough other issues to worry about, and are not enjoying ownership of this van anymore
Will be seeking legal advice tomorrow about the roof, as I am not going to accept water running into the van
Will also provide weekly updates on here

A very dissapointed Otto


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This may,may not help. On an Elddis c/van,on the roof above the door about 1.5 inch in, was a piece of "L"angled metal "I_ " shape this forced the water to run off each side of the door,proper!. On a more expensive van (Co. went bust),when you opened the door,water lay in the top groove of the door and soaked you,as did the rest coming off the roof,NO angled strip. Sorry i cannot describe it better,but worth a try.
Ted.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I empathise.

I have gone through similar experiences of losing motivation when motorhoming although the reasons are slightly different.

1. The growing cost of replacement; the poor quality of vans unless you buy ones with whistles and flutes.
2. Aged in law who needed attention at weekend which was not fairly shared between my wife's brother and sister so that curtailed my wife coming away with me for weekends.
3. Wife's discomfort travelling (sorted with a foam cushion) and sleeping - ditched the Raskelly and replaced it with a cheap Tesco air bed that we half inflate. Kept the Raskelly pillows which are excellent.
4. Like you, incompetent dealer this year (fine in the past).
5. Bits failing and the difficulty of getting replacements.
6. The cottage industry that is motorhoming. Why cannot the industry raise its own service standards.

I've suffered nowhere near as bad as you have. I think I'd give up in your shoes if I could sell the van. I never had problems with caravans like I have had with motorhomes although overall, I still prefer motorhoming to caravannng.

Good luck with your fight. I hope you succeed and manage to reignite the flame of motorhoming desire.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Me & the boss have gone through the mill of recent years, and we refuse point blank to be victims of other peoples failures, indifference, lack of skill, misjudgement or W.H.Y.
We will not accept anything less than a complete and proper resolution
Thats the way we are these days (and all the better for it)

Thanks for the advice and support

:evil: tto


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

So thats another one who will be buying a continental next time!

C.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Otto

What seal are you using above the awning?

Peter


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Losing enthusiasm*

Sorry to hear your tale of disatisfaction, have you tried one of those Fiamma drip strips? http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...s-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Drip-Stop-Mini-Gutter worth a go?
It would be a shame that you give up because you have lost faith in your m/h...........why not trade it in for a quality second hand vehicle? spend some time looking around chances are you will find a well sorted m/h and start enjoying your hobby again.
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Clive

Take your point. When I was looking 2nd -hand I soon realised that Continental (mostly German) was way to go, but eventually rejected Hymer (overpriced for quality, wrong dealership/repairer etc.)

Could not afford Concorde or Cathargo - who can, but a selected talented few?!! 

No dig Clive, with your knowledge you deserve it. And thanks for all your free advice on MHF

Geoff


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> What seal are you using above the awning?
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter

1. Thanks for sending through the fridge vent covers in a timely fashion - good service

2. The seal is the profiled strip that fits between the awning and the van side.
This does it's job properly, preventing rain running behind the awning, but I was incorrectly advised that it would stop the water running from the roof, and it transpires that this was not its purpose

The rain pools on the roof just above the door, where a plastic strip some 1 inch deep has been installed to prevent water runing over --- but it doesn't
Water runs over the strip, where it abuts the join between the roof and the luton, and down the hinged edge of the door
The awning doesn't extend far enough to cover this bit, and would otherwise have redirected the water, thereby solving the immediate problem (but not dealing with the cause)

I am advised that since it was built like that there is no solution

Many thanks for your interest

Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Losing enthusiasm*



Codfinger said:


> Sorry to hear your tale of disatisfaction, have you tried one of those Fiamma drip strips? http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...s-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Drip-Stop-Mini-Gutter worth a go?
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> ...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Otto I am quite surprised that Swift have not responded 8O this is unusual on MHF as I have always had a Swift response (pardon the pun).


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi Otto I am quite surprised that Swift have not responded 8O this is unusual on MHF as I have always had a Swift response (pardon the pun).


I'm not

I'm probably regarded as a whinging nuisance that wants to stir up trouble over a few insignificant annoyances

e.g. the dealer says the roof cannot be fixed
So that means I have to accept rain pouring in when I open the door?

Apparently so

It was a 'cheap' van, but I can't afford the posher stuff like Kontikis etc
So there probably isn't the margin, or the commercial incentive to effect a proper solution (like refitting a roof)

When it is sorted as far as it can be we will probably sell it in any case as I may need to retire, and could do with the capital

Maybe I'm quick to moan, but I'm equally quick to praise, as can be seen by several posts commending Swift Group for their quality and customer care

So - it begs the question "What would you rather hear?"

O


----------

